# The stock market is inflated and a not a good indication of the economy



## Warren Buffet (Dec 9, 2013)

Stocks are being inflated just like all commoditys with money coming off the printing presses at the US treasury due to quatitative easing. I know the DJIA went over 16,000 and they are saying that UP stock is going to 200.00 but traffis is still flat in RRs (Coal is way down) and from my observation truck traffic at truck stops is flat as well. Before 2009 trucks had to wait there turn at the TA pumps now in 2013 theres plenty of room. Hotel prices ae going down this holiday look for name brand hotel rooms at the Holiday Inn to go back down to 50.00 a night . Refuse to pay 100.00 a night and you can dicker down now at major chains including Hampton Inn. The only thing thats looking up is auto production as old cars are starting the clunk out and my freinds are being recalled to work and the auto train yards are filling up.


----------

